# New Mbuna tank (not stocked yet)



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is my new Mbuna tank, just filled it up. 100 gallons , what do you all think.


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good, I like those rocks. What mbuna are you planning on keeping?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks good, only thing I would do is redo the rock piles.. 3 similar rock piles split up in 3 sections doesn't look natural, they all look the same..


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Pretty cool background. Yeah I think I would change the rocks around to. Just a personal preference. But, its all about what you like.


----------



## pack-rat (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice. :thumb:

Can you tell us about the background? Is it one of those purchased modular inserts? Looks cool.

What are your tank dimensions?
What fish do you want to stock? Need more pics when you get 'em. opcorn:


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, i was thinking the same thing about the rocks, will post some picks after i redo. Going the Demasoni/Lab mix, and probaly adding some rustys and acie.

The background is a DIY lava rock, but I changed it up and added large pieces to change it up, really happy how it turned out. I used vinyl guttering so there are many caves in the back.


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is an update, added 5 acei to aid in the cycling.










Should get the rest of my fish next week.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

another shot


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

it is 51"x19.5"x24"


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Got all my fish,

Stocklist as follows and will take pics tonight. Have had the fish for a week now and evryone is doing great.

4 Acei
16 yellow labs
18 Demasoni

After I have removed some of the extra males, might get some red tropheus to add some more color, not for sure yet though.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Better keep an eye on those water parameters. That's an awful lot of fish for that size tank, and an uncycled one at that. You will get some serious spikes. Be prepared to do lots of water changes. Perhaps add some of Dr. Tims bacteria in a bottle to help jump start a good colony.


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

The tank is completly cycled, Nitrites and Ammonia are at 0, nitrates are at 9, ph is 8.1, so I am good there, I am doing weekly water changes, have kept large quanities of fish before no problems there, they will be getting thinned down once they get larger.


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Tanks been cycling for a few weeks with stabil being added daily. Still adding it twice a week. Water got cloudy about two days after new fish were added but is now crystal clear, but still adding stabil as a precaution.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, sounds good! And I do like the way you laid out the rocks, good luck. :thumb:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I like the stocklist, but I'd scale back the labs and add 3-4 more acei. Just my 2 cents. The rocks look good.


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I do plan on scaling back on the numbers of fish once they get bigger. I am actually thinking of adding some red tropheus (not sure what kind yet) to add some color, will have to see though.


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Your background is sick. :thumb:


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks, I really love it, all it is is vinyl guttering with lava rock. I wanted to add some depth to it as i really didnt care for the striaght up and down wall so I went to a garden supply place and picked up some bigger pieces and used them. Word to the wise is spray paint the vinyl before hand (lesson learned) as the white will show really bad with the dark rock. Actually I spray painted the lava rock to to get the background to not be so red as all my small rock was the red lava rock.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd caution against the tropheus. Maybe a single specimen, but it's either that or 12+, and your tank won't support 12+.


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Heres some updated photos.


----------

